# Shows you wish were cancelled/networks that you hate



## rekcerW (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm goona go with every bullshit 'survival' series on History. And History itself. On top of that, every junk fucking reality show that has ever existed since the dawn of time, fuck every single one of them.

On a side note, what the fuck happened to History? I remember watching that shit just to see kickass documentaries about shit that actually happened in, well, history. Now it's just a bunch of fucking bullshit reality shows that make every fucking wild animal sound like the worst fucking thing you could ever come across. God I hate that fucking network, what a sell-out pile of shit. At least change the fucking name from History to The Bullshit Sell-Out Channel. Even commercials from that fucking conglomerate of fucking tryhard TV wannabes piss me off.

But yeah, I digress, what show or network television waste of time pisses you off the most?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 7, 2020)

Meh, if I Don't like a show I just Don't Watch it. But if people enjoy it i Don't see a Reason to want it cancelled


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2020)

I hate that The Weather Channel turned into bullshit. I hate all sportsball networks. I hate all of the new sitcoms.
All network TV can go FFFFFF$$$$+#&+&$@#! itself. I only stream what I want, when I want.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

rekcerW said:


> I'm goona go with every bullshit 'survival' series on History. And History itself. On top of that, every junk fucking reality show that has ever existed since the dawn of time, fuck every single one of them.
> 
> On a side note, what the fuck happened to History? I remember watching that shit just to see kickass documentaries about shit that actually happened in, well, history. Now it's just a bunch of fucking bullshit reality shows that make every fucking wild animal sound like the worst fucking thing you could ever come across. God I hate that fucking network, what a sell-out pile of shit. At least change the fucking name from History to The Bullshit Sell-Out Channel. Even commercials from that fucking conglomerate of fucking tryhard TV wannabes piss me off.
> 
> But yeah, I digress, what show or network television waste of time pisses you off the most?


Yes. "What am I going to kill today for your entertainment?" shows need to die in a fire. Also shit like Ancient Aliens. The History Channel has turned into TV's equivalent of a tabloid. Its most educational program is a fucking _game show _(Forged in Fire, which is actually okay)


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 7, 2020)

I've never openly wished that a show would be canceled. I don't really watch television anymore.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 7, 2020)

Imho, SVU has long overstayed its welcome and its myriad of problems are even more apparent when one considers recent events. To start with the basic stuff, the acting is generally atrocious, mostly consisting of either laughably over the top or ridiculously understated performances. The dialogue is also often really cringe.
With that out of the way, the more serious problems with the show are in its content. The main character is presented as someone who goes out of her way to help victims, but this often leads to aggressive badgering and, in one case, asking a horrifically burned woman who had literally just been rushed into ICU if her husband had r***d her after she had asked her multiple times previously before the attack; this behaviour is almost never questioned in the show and it's apparent to me that the writers don't seem to think that there's anything wrong with it. Then there is the frequent instances of police malpractice, negligence and brutality in the show which is either depicted as totally normal, dismissed or, when the show actually attempts to address it (a rarity), it does it very feebly with almost no consequences to those involved. Episodes are filled with asking witnesses leading questions, failure to state Miranda rights during arrests (sometimes helpfully replaced by berating the suspects instead) and emotional coercion during interrogation (yes, these things do happen irl, but i'm referring to the uncritical way this show addresses it.) Worse, there have been several times when a major cop protagonist has unjustifiably struck someone in their custody, on at least one occasion their protests of police brutality actually being treated like a joke.
Now, do I hate the police? No. Do I care about victims? Of course! But, I do hate police brutality, I do care about the mental wellbeing of abuse survivors and I also care about a fair legal system. SVU more so than not does a disservice to all these groups.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 7, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Imho, SVU has long overstayed its welcome and its myriad of problems are even more apparent when one considers recent events. To start with the basic stuff, the acting is generally atrocious, mostly consisting of either laughably over the top or ridiculously understated performances. The dialogue is also often really cringe.
> With that out of the way, the more serious problems with the show are in its content. The main character is presented as someone who goes out of her way to help victims, but this often leads to aggressive badgering and, in one case, asking a horrifically burned woman who had literally just been rushed into ICU if her husband had r***d her after she had asked her multiple times previously before the attack; this behaviour is almost never questioned in the show and it's apparent to me that the writers don't seem to think that there's anything wrong with it. Then there is the frequent instances of police malpractice, negligence and brutality in the show which is either depicted as totally normal, dismissed or, when the show actually attempts to address it (a rarity), it does it very feebly with almost no consequences to those involved. Episodes are filled with asking witnesses leading questions, failure to state Miranda rights during arrests (sometimes helpfully replaced by berating the suspects instead) and emotional coercion during interrogation (yes, these things do happen irl, but i'm referring to the uncritical way this show addresses it.) Worse, there have been several times when a major cop protagonist has unjustifiably struck someone in their custody, on at least one occasion their protests of police brutality actually being treated like a joke.
> Now, do I hate the police? No. Do I care about victims? Of course! But, I do hate police brutality, I do care about the mental wellbeing of abuse survivors and I also care about a fair legal system. SVU more so than not does a disservice to all these groups.


That sounds A LOT like Cardinot and Alerta Nacional to some extent here. The premise is basically to explore human misery in exchange for audience - scenes of executions, corpses, commenters wondering about the perpretators' intimacies, family reactions getting exposed, all seasoned with lots of jokes and a smorgasbord of apotheotic sound fx to make it all the biggest spectacle. Both are really popular prime time programs, in spite of ... blargh


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

I will always hate NBC for cancelling Community


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 7, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I hate that The Weather Channel turned into bullshit. I hate all sportsball networks. I hate all of the new sitcoms.
> All network TV can go FFFFFF$$$$+#&+&$@#! itself. I only stream what I want, when I want.



I agree with you about The Weather Channel.   Whenever there's a hurricane or a tornado outbreak it seems they double down on commercials because they know people are going to be watching.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 7, 2020)

OK, so I'm going to get some flak from Brits here, but ITV's The Chase has been going on for far too long. It's not just that which leads me to want it to be cancelled, though.
I don't want to bother explaining the format. It sounds confusing, the way I put it.

But the problems are thus-
- In celebrity specials, 9 times out of 10, the celebrities are incredibly dumb. This pisses me off cos A. These people are paid more than regular folks and B. Are playing for charity (if they win some money).
- You have to in effect win twice. First to take the money back to the team and then to somehow being a super intelligent quizzer at the end. No offence, but most people don't stand a cat's chance in hell.
- The players almost never win. Keep in mind you spend an hour of your time (including the adverts in the commercial break) watching this team fail before your eyes. An HOUR. And they rarely ever win any money. Not only that, it's likely they win hardly anything.
- Some Chasers are clearly better than others. I absolutely adore Anne Hegerty (The Governess), but Mark Labbett (The Beast) is clearly a better quizzer. So if you get Mark, you might as well go home.
- Bradley Walsh tries too hard to be funny. And some of his jokes...hoo boy. When you hear him joking about how The Beast is fat, how The Dark Destroyer is stony-faced and countless other silly remarks, you really do get bored of it.
- In celebrity specials, the audience claps for everything. And I mean EVERYTHING. Every time a celebrity's name is said. Every time they move around the stage. Every time they get a question right. Every time they finish a round. Every time they say something that's meant to be funny. You hear the audience clap for them like a bunch of seals waiting for their fish dinners.
- And the audience sure as heck doesn't clap for the ordinary Joes of society nearly as much as they do for celebs. Shallow people in that audience.
- You can tell when someone is going to lose a round. No, seriously, you can. If they talk about themselves for more than a minute before the ad break, you know they are gonna get knocked out of the game. Never fails.


Good golly gosh, bring back good game shows. Like Golden Balls, Bullseye, Take Your Pick and The Price Is Right.

Why do people like The Chase?! It's so stale and so repetitive! And it's often pure crap!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't have cable, but whenever I'd see it at places like work, or just shows growing up...

I agree the History channel has lost its flavor. It pretty much decided to take a sensationalist route instead of educational/informative.
I hated listening to all the stoners consider the possibility of ALIENS MAN, like it was a fucking religion. I hated how they got so excited over the fantasy aspect when their observations could be debunked in a matter of seconds. Those survivor shows- I think there was one where they were in Alaska or something? Only caught a few minutes glimpse into it on a break, but the mannerisms of the family they were focusing on were very concerning.
Other shows like Jerry springer can die. Just a bunch of ignorant drunks looking to get worked up over something because "SOMEONE IS GAY, WHAT?!?!?!?!? IN OUR CHRISTAIN SOCIETY?!?!?!!!" Things like Jerry Springer ought to be cancelled.

I remember watching an episode of the Big Bang Theory ONCE. FOR A FEW MINUTES. Holy FUCK that laugh track was obnoxious.
"Hi-" AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
"Hello--" AHAHAHAHHHHAHAH
"_I used a word basic bitches never heard of and therefore it makes me sound intelligent and your argument is invalid_" AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH THESE PEOPLE ARE SO NERDY

One time I was at a laundromat and saw Dr.Phil on the TV there. There were so many fucking commercials.
"Today we're going to be talking to PERSON about WHATEVER. Stay tuned to hear their stories"
*Commercial*
"Welcome back to the Dr.Phil show, where we'll be talking to PERSONS about WHATEVER. Their stories will shock you. Find out more after the break."
*commercial*
"Welcome back. Today we have parent 1 and 2 and troublesome teen. Find out why this teen is troubled after the break."
COMMERCIAL

I hate Spike for, what I'd consider, to be obvious reasons. Oversexualization of women, catering to the 'Chad' mentality.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 9, 2020)

Anything not historical on the history channel, "Pawn Stars", "Axemen", and the most annoying "Ancient Aliens". Those are fine, on another channel. I miss my actual history. I loved their take long ago on Feudal Japan, I missed segments about that.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 11, 2020)

Every soap opera... boring and redundant. Theres no real content... also I wish Steven universe was cancelled after two episodes... modern cartoon network is just one big acid trip


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 17, 2020)

Shows I wish were cancelled: Spongebob Squarepants, The Simpsons, Family Guy

Networks I hate: CNN, The History Channel, Chiller, Comedy Central


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> Shows I wish were cancelled: Spongebob Squarepants, The Simpsons, Family Guy



I second this. Especially The Simpsons. It died decades ago and I want it to fucking stop.

Speaking of Matt Goerning animations, I actually love Futurama but I am glad it was cancelled before it became boring and repetitive. Plus the last episode was beautiful. Fry and Leela forever.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> Shows I wish were cancelled: Spongebob Squarepants, The Simpsons, Family Guy


I second that as well


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 17, 2020)

Simpsons should have been cancelled around 2001. Mtv should have shut down around 1999 when it stopped playing videos.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Simpsons should have been cancelled around 2001. Mtv should have shut down around 1999 when it stopped playing videos.



I miss the days when MTV played music videos.  Plus two of my favorite shows were on that network as well: "Remote Control" and "Pimp My Ride".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2020)

I kind of want the simpsons to be forced to continue just to see what it evolves into.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 18, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Every soap opera... boring and redundant. Theres no real content... also I wish Steven universe was cancelled after two episodes... modern cartoon network is just one big acid trip


 I was never into soap operas myself.  The only shows I watch during the day are game shows and cartoons.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 18, 2020)

I wish television would just go away the internet superior with streaming and entertainment. I can also choose what I want to see also which is a plus. (However the Internet also has flaws too it is just your able to block out the garbage pretty easy.)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2020)

The reality shows on CBS except for Undercover Boss.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 19, 2020)

Boomerang in 2010: All the classic cartoons your parents grew up with + Cartoon Network's Graveyard; shows that had ended and stopped airing on Cartoon Network came over here and ran re-runs for a few more years, giving you a few more years to watch your favorite TV show after it ended. Besides, where else could you be watching "Dexter's Labratory" and "The Flintstones" within the same schedule.

Boomerang 2019: Dexter's Laboratory, Powerpuff Girls, Billy & Mandy, and a bunch of other good shit gets aired at Midnight when nobody else is watching apart from die-hards. You get one hour of classic Looney Toons and Tom & Jerry in the morning during the weekends [you barely get that anymore], the rest of the is filled with shitty modern TV shows nobody watches, Tom & Jerry, and all the fucking Scooby-Doo movies.

Scooby-Doo himself needs to be put down. I don't know who's in charged of the franchise, but they're bringing back a lot of old names like the Space Canine Patrol Agency and Penelope Pitstop, and then just slapping the Scooby-Doo name on it, give Scooby a reason to be there and call it a day. Do they think they can't sell these franchises with out putting a big franchise name over the top of it?

Also, get ride of Jimmy Fallon, Conan, Kimmel, and Ellen; they were never funny. If they still want to be on TV, put them on Sesame Street. Give Drew Carey and Wayne Brady a late night talk show _[yes, I know Wayne had his own talk show for a while_], bring back Craig Ferguson, and find somewhere to run reruns of Johnny Carson 'til the cows come home.

Actually, just give me RFD-TV [and maybe ABC Family so I can have my Saturday night movies], and wipe every other cable and Dish channel out of existence. All I really want in my life is RFD-TV.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 22, 2020)

can I second the fake Survival shows? If you are in an actual survival situation, that is one thing, but this just feels like you're screwing up nature and killing animals for television. No!


----------

